# UJK Parf Guide System Mark 2 With Existing MFT Table



## cortes (Jun 5, 2018)

I got the UJK Park Guide System Mark 2 to add some additional holes to my MFT table.

Peter Parfitt did a video: on how add these extra holes. You will notice that the table he is doing this on only has 3mm holes in it. Mine is all 20mm. If I laid out the guide rod, it looks like this










I want to be able to drill a 3mm hole using the guide in the '32' hole shown on the guide.

In the comments for one of the videos by Peter Parfitt, someone asked about what I want to do. Peter's reply was:

"Hi Jeff, I have had a tip from someone saying that the 20 mm drill guide can be used with a 3 mm drill, in its guide holder, through the appropriate hole in the 20 mm guide. Peter"

I tried using the guide with dog in two holes of the guide. As shown here:










The length of the drill bit is almost exactly the distance from the top of the guide to the table. I could buy another bit and cut it shorter, but that would only solve one problem. The resulting hole would be too close to the edge to allow for a larger 20mm hole.

Has any one come up with another method?

The only thing I can think of is to do something similar to this:










The dog is from another UJK jig. Clearly it wouldn't work as shown as the hole in the dog is too big. One could thread a bolt through the hole, cut ii flush, weld or otherwise lock the bolt in place, and drill a 3mm hole in the center of it. Given the tight tolerances of the overall system, you couldn't just eyeball it on a drill press. You would need a metal lathe adjusted to take the run out down to tolerance. It probably just be easier to make them from scratch. As much as I would love to justify buying a metal lathe, this would be the only project I would need it for.

I'm going to contact Peter or Axminster to see if Axminster could make them. It might be a useful accessory. This is another view of the dog:










It has chamfered edge at the top.

My apologies for griping about adding images. I read the help file on images, which said they could only be uploaded for certain types of posts. It was only when doing this update did I see the img button.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

It would definitely help if you could post a photo or two of what you're doing. I assume you're referring to the drilling guides that fit into the 6mm holes in the rulers.

The Mark 2 system includes a set of 32 and 48mm holes in the ruler. If you look at the video on doing offset holes, you'll see that the extra holes are 32mm from the last row of dog holes (between it and the edge) and 48mm between them (which is half of the 96mm spacing of the dog holes). There's nothing on the guide itself that matches those numbers, just on the ruler.

Watch his videos again and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## cortes (Jun 5, 2018)

In Peter's excellent video showing how to do offsets, he is using a table with 3mm holes. As mentioned, I'm trying to do this on an MFT table with 20mm holes where the 3mm holes would have been if Festool made the table in this fashion. My mistake may have assuming everyone knew what an Festool MFT table was ( I drank the Festool cool aide). The top looks just like the one at the end of Peter's videos on the subject.

If I could put two 20mm dogs in the table that had 3mm holes in the center of them, then I could follow the video exactly.

I was hoping to avoid posting images as the process is rather antiquated. I can't get to my flickr.com account until a problem is resolved so the photos will have to wait.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> It would definitely help if you could post a photo or two of what you re doing. I assume you re referring to the drilling guides that fit into the 6mm holes in the rulers.
> - Rich


I really don't want to be a pain in the arse as obviously there are many LJ'ers willing to help, but what part of *post a photo* didn't you understand.

No need to reply to me as I'm not going "watch" this thread, however, if you want help, please help the helpers.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> My mistake may have assuming everyone knew what an Festool MFT table was ( I drank the Festool cool aide).
> 
> - cortes


For starters, I know exactly what a Festool MFT is (MFT table is redundant, btw), and the solution is very simple.

I don't know why you didn't email Peter directly. I'm sure he would be happy to help you.


----------



## cortes (Jun 5, 2018)

> I don t know why you didn t email Peter directly. I m sure he would be happy to help you.
> 
> - Rich


How does one contact Peter? Can you do it through this forum, assuming he's a member?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

The guide will get you 48mm offset which will provide you with a way to drill 3mm tap holes halfway between the rows (columns). Using those 3mm holes, you can use the pins and ruler to drill a pilot at 32mm outside the row of dog holes on the MFT. His video will show you how to get the 20mm hole drilled precisely in that spot.

The downside is you wind up with two 3mm holes in your MFT.


----------



## cortes (Jun 5, 2018)

@Rich,

I've been thinking 90 degrees to you. Your approach looks like it will work fine. Here's one of my set ups:










I've added 1/4" of gauge blocks to allow the drill holder 6mm into the guide. Hopefully, this is enough to guarantee an accurate hole. Another alternative is to use a shorter drill in the guide and allow the overall guide to rest on the table. I have a brad point metric drill set from Wood River with a 3mm drill about 12mm shorter than the one supplied in the guide kit. I wouldn't recommend the drill set. The case is poorly made and, while the bit is straight and of an accurate diameter, the shank has corrosion on it. Nonetheless, I'll probably go that route. Having the guide up on gauge blocks makes me worry about introducing inaccuracy. The gauge blocks are by Veritas in case you're wondering.

The only downside is the scars the 3mm holes will make in my MFT top. As you can see from the image, it's in pristine condition


----------

